# Your Favorite Octopus



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi. Just wanted to know who's your favorite octopus . I can't believe that there are only three of them -.- They need to add more lol.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker because he looks like food, mm.


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina and Octavian are tied really, they're both amazing villagers..

Zucker is an utter disgrace however, ugly as sin


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't care much for the other two octopuses, but I do like Octavian.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Octavian ;-; Sweetest Octopi ever.


----------



## Alette (Apr 16, 2014)

I really don't like the octopi. I just think that all of their designs are a little strange, especially Zucker's, and also, I don't really like fish much in real life either.


----------



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker is the only one I like. 
But I would never have one in my town, it bothers me that they aren't land creatures.


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina because I love Normal villagers c:


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 16, 2014)

octavian 
other two are cool but meh


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 16, 2014)

I love them all ;(

Marina: was one of my best friends in WW, lived in my town for 3 years, Marina and the Diamonds gives her a great meaning, as shes one of my favourite singers
Octavian: Awesome cranky, 2nd best one.. lived in my GC, currently lives in Parfait
Zucker: Adorable

I can't pick

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love them all ;(

Marina: was one of my best friends in WW, lived in my town for 3 years, Marina and the Diamonds gives her a great meaning, as shes one of my favourite singers
Octavian: Awesome cranky, 2nd best one.. lived in my GC, currently lives in Parfait
Zucker: Adorable

I can't pick


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker is my favorite. I've wanted him since before the game came out, though I called him Takoya at that time and was a little disappointed with the name change.


----------



## Alette (Apr 16, 2014)

Titi said:


> Zucker is the only one I like.
> But I would never have one in my town, *it bothers me that they aren't land creatures*.



Yep. Definitely one of the reasons I wouldn't ever consider having one in my town.


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't really like them, but I don't hate them. Marina's cute. ^^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker <3
He's so cute and when his eyes go into these cute anime like eyes when he asks for something~ <3

He was in my town for a while before I gave him away :]


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> Zucker is my favorite. I've wanted him since before the game came out, though I called him Takoya at that time and was a little disappointed with the name change.



I wish they kept his Japanese name . Takoya's much better imo


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 16, 2014)

Titi said:


> Zucker is the only one I like.
> But I would never have one in my town, it bothers me that they *aren't land creatures*.



Very reason I love them!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't like the octopi that much because of their mouths, but I've gotta say Marina is my favorite. She's pretty cute. Octavian has pretty great face outside of his mouth. I don't get the Zucker love at all, though. He's really ugly imo.


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I don't like the octopi that much because of their mouths, but I've gotta say Marina is my favorite. She's pretty cute. Octavian has pretty great face outside of his mouth. I don't get the Zucker love at all, though. He's really ugly imo.



You'd probably understand if you try eating some takoyaki C:


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

Eh, maybe. He just looks weird to me.


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker because Marina is too pink and Octavian is too grumpy (He's still pre. cool though).


----------



## Chime (Apr 16, 2014)

Octavian


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina. I don't like either of the male octopodes. Bleh.


----------



## SirFluffsALot (Apr 16, 2014)

Definitely Marina; she's a real sweetheart. ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2014)

Only Marina. She is my octowaifu. I had her in WW and I cried when I got her in NL she's literally the most precious tHING

I hate both of the males so meh. I mean Zucker is kinda cute I guess but just not a fan. Marina 4lyfe


----------



## Darumy (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker. absolutely amazing


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 16, 2014)

I like Marina! She's very cute and sweet, and her pink design reminds me of Birdo from the Mario series. I've had Octavian too and he's a funny little grouch, but Marina is an absolute sweetheart. I've never had Zucker before, he's new to me.


----------



## Sharmista (Apr 16, 2014)

I like all of them, but especially Marina and Zucker, both so cute and nice. Octavian is awesome too but for me he looks a bit to grumpy, even if it fits his personality so well.


----------



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Very reason I love them!


Yeah, I just think it's kinda weird hahaha.
To each their own!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 16, 2014)

There's just so many to choose from. I just can't decide..


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina all the way she is so adorable


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina is so cute, why wouldnt you choose her?

Octavian is pretty awesome as well. Ive never had him though

Meh to zucker.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina and octavian. <3


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

Fun fact: octopi is not the plural of octopus! It's either octopuses or octopodes, depending on whether you're a descriptive or prescriptive linguist.

The common misconception is that octopus derives from Latin, so it works like cactus where the plural is cacti. But octopus actually comes from Ancient Greek - 'octo' meaning eight, and 'pous' meaning foot. The plural of pous is podes, therefore, octopodes!


----------



## mccorgi (Apr 16, 2014)

i don't understand why it was decided that octopodes (thanks for that little factoid!) should be implemented into the game as villagers. they aren't land animals at all? they are cephalopods, which are exclusively marine. all of the other animals are at least partially land animals? however, marina is kind of cute, i guess.


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

mccorgi said:


> i don't understand why it was decided that octopodes (thanks for that little factoid!) should be implemented into the game as villagers. they aren't land animals at all? they are cephalopods, which are exclusively marine. all of the other animals are at least partially land animals? however, marina is kind of cute, i guess.



I know right!? I think it's especially weird given that you can catch and sell/eat octopodes ingame...


----------



## Regina Cordium (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina's such a cutie, oh my gosh OuO Zucker is a clooose second, mainly because he looks like food and I love eating =w=


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

I hate them. ;; so i voted that


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 16, 2014)

I love both Marina and Octavian, however, Octavian is my most favorite, because it's funny that he's grumpy and an octopus and there are SO MANY great "normals".
You have to get used to his Grump face but once you do, he's really funny and cute.

I love the Octopus animation. I think they are whimsical and adorable and funny. I love that they have them as a villager species even if it's not "logical".


----------



## meo (Apr 16, 2014)

zucker c:


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina cuz she's pink and Zucker cuz he looks yummy...except I hate both their mouths. I think it's weird that our player characters have weird cut-off noses...but I have learned to live with those. But the octopuses are the worst in that area. It really grosses me out.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 16, 2014)

bellafez said:


> Fun fact: octopi is not the plural of octopus! It's either octopuses or octopodes, depending on whether you're a descriptive or prescriptive linguist.
> 
> The common misconception is that octopus derives from Latin, so it works like cactus where the plural is cacti. But octopus actually comes from Ancient Greek - 'octo' meaning eight, and 'pous' meaning foot. The plural of pous is podes, therefore, octopodes!



Does it really matter?
I voted for zucker, I love mr. takoyaki ><


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> I love the Octopus animation.



Oh I forgot about that! Ya I like to watch them walk around. I do think it would be cool if their houses were in the ocean though and you had to swim to go visit them!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't choose between Marina and Zucker...but I have to go with Zucker.  He's one of my dream villagers and my sister had him.  He's super cute! ^u^


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Oh I forgot about that! Ya I like to watch them walk around. I do think it would be cool if their houses were in the ocean though and you had to swim to go visit them!



lol that would be such a hassle to do


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

True...but then they could also just be the 11th villager that lives in the ocean. Then you'd have your normal 10 villagers too.


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> True...but then they could also just be the 11th villager that lives in the ocean. Then you'd have your normal 10 villagers too.



that'd be a good idea for the next AC game lol


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 16, 2014)

Octavian's the only one I've had, and I love him. I like Zucker too though and considered getting him as well.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 16, 2014)

Zucker because of my obsession with takoyaki ever since I actually ate some for the first time. o3o


----------



## Zeo (Apr 16, 2014)

Marina is one of my dreamies, so Marina it is!

I don't care for other two octopuses.


----------



## Regal (Apr 17, 2014)

I had Octavian in my cycle town for awhile before I gave him away, he was pretty awesome even though I'm not much for octopi. I'd probably venture out of my usual pool of animals and have him in my main town if I got the chance.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 17, 2014)

Still waiting for jocktopus


----------



## Baumren (Apr 17, 2014)

don't like 'em, never had one. But I think Marina is the least awful. Because Octavian looks pissed off all the time and Zucker.... well it's just creepy that he has a stick coming out of his head and that...you're supposed to...eat it?!


----------



## Jawile (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not much of a fan of them, but I think Zucker is pretty cool. He reminds me of a pancake, even though I know that he's not...


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

Octavian! He's cheeks are so cute.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't had an octopus in my town yet. But I did see Marina in a dream town once and I thought she was soo cute so I voted for her.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2014)

Zucker <3

I lost him though ;-;


----------



## Punchies (Apr 20, 2014)

^ so sorry to hear that


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

I kind of just like Marina and Octavian.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like Zucker because he is a Takoyaki and I love Takoyaki. It would be really sad if predators existed in the games because he looks so delicious.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 23, 2014)

Zucker cause he looks like a takoyaki


----------



## Liseli (Apr 24, 2014)

I love Zucker and Marina--- Can't choose between then >w<!


----------



## Punchies (Apr 24, 2014)

Liseli said:


> I love Zucker and Marina--- Can't choose between then >w<!



ughh that avatar <3. I love it


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 24, 2014)

Zucker is hideous and Marina is cute but overrated. Octavian is awesome.. and he's cranky, so he's even more epic.


----------



## Laurina (Apr 25, 2014)

I've had all three in my town. Zucker moved out long ago, due to me not playing for about a week or two. Got on, and his house was gone :c Octavian did the same thing, and it was pretty recent, a few days ago. Marina has been in my town the longest, and she's the most adorable thing on the planet. But Octavian is my absolute favorite octopus. I enjoy his cranky face.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 8, 2014)

Marina, she's really cute c: I'm not that big fan of the other two though.


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of octopi, so all are equal to me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2014)

I don't like the 3 Octopus villagers. If they make a snooty purple Octopus then we'll talk.


----------



## Becca617 (May 8, 2014)

I don't like Octopi.


----------



## jiheishou (May 9, 2014)

I love Zucker the most because of his flan shirt and lazy personality!


----------



## Punchies (May 12, 2014)

jiheishou said:


> I love Zucker the most because of his flan shirt and lazy personality!



Zucker looks the best when he has his flan shirt on . Take it off then he starts to look "meh"


----------



## skweegee (May 12, 2014)

I don't really like any of the octopus villagers.


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2014)

Apparently I voted Marina earlier without posting, guess that's still true lol.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

They are all so adorable, but I'm going to have to go with Octavian. Something about a grumpy, bitter personality bottled up in such a cute little body really gets me.


----------



## hanzy (May 16, 2014)

Marina is super adorable. Followed by Zucker. I'm not overly keen on Octavian ._.


----------



## juneau (May 16, 2014)

I think the takoyaki theme is adorable, so Zucker. c:


----------



## Yui Z (May 17, 2014)

Marina and Octavian. Zucker just looks disturbing to me.


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

Marina


----------



## Libra (May 18, 2014)

I voted Marina, but though I have her in my town, I like her less than I thought I would. I'm guessing it's because she's a Normal. I might have liked her better if she was Uchi or Snooty or something.


----------



## giamiabia (May 19, 2014)

I like eating octopi...


----------



## brockbrock (May 19, 2014)

Zucker is definitely my favorite, but I like all three of them!


----------



## insa80 (May 21, 2014)

If that tickles your pickle then whatever!


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Marina, she's my girlfriend's favorite villager, and I had her for a long time, I loved her house.


----------



## nammie (May 22, 2014)

Octavian!! After I saw that picture set of him being all angry at someone catching an octopus I knew I had to have him lol


----------



## Hai (May 22, 2014)

I only like Zucker because of the name^^
Was kind of surprised when I saw it.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (May 24, 2014)

Octavian is really cool, so I voted for him, and I like Marina and Zucker too


----------



## Hypno KK (May 30, 2014)

I love the design of all of them but I really dislike the inside of their house's except Zucker's. I think Marina and Octavian could have houses thate weren't so unoriginal, like making them more nautical and things, or at least not flooding Marina's house with cute pink crap that other villagers have already done.


----------



## CuriCurry (Jun 2, 2014)

Zucker because his sad face is so adorable. I'm not a fan of pink so no Marina but Octavian is a close second. He looks like such a grump but I bet he's super nice


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm surprised that Octavian is in last place for favourite octopus! I've had him for so long, so maybe he's just grown on me, but he's such a great villager! It's just the cranky personality, I know (because Chief is the same way), but he's always looking out for me! Marina is still very cute, though, and she's my favourite personality. I don't really care for Zucker at all.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

Marina is adorbs


----------



## Glaed (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooh probably Zucker, cause his name means sugar in German, and his design is so cute. I have both him and Marina in my town, and I might get Octavian too. I love the octopi. *o*


----------



## Jawile (Jun 5, 2014)

My favorite octopus is the blue ringed octopus. It's really cool.


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 13, 2014)

Marina is very cute and I hope I can get her someday c-----:


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 14, 2014)

I absolutely love things that are cute. I also love the colour pink! So, it's kind of obvious who my favourite is... Marina! c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Marinas the cutest imo <3


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I hate octupi they're stupid I mean just look at this lil ****


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 16, 2014)

My favorite's Octavian


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I was just messing octavian is actually my favourite too!


----------



## Jollian (Jun 16, 2014)

octavian was my best friend in wild world and my favorite overall cranky!! he always challenged me to mini fishing contents... /sigh


----------



## Sanguai (Jun 18, 2014)

Zucker is awesome. I used to have him but TTing made me loose him. It's always sadder when they don't say goodbye. x'c


----------



## Pirate (Jun 18, 2014)

Marina because she's pink.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 18, 2014)

i really can't choose! i love the octopi trio so much. but i guess if i had to pick, the octopus i'm looking for is octavian. (although i really want that takoyaki one as well...)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

Marina <3


----------

